# S&W 5906 - 9mm



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just picked up my 1st S&W this wk. from a co-worker that I frequent the local gun range with. It's a 3rd gen 5906 stainless 9mm with less than 300 rnds thru it.

I'm a photographer by trade.....so I took a few "_gun porn_" pics of my new aquisition!!:smt033

Enjoy!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Neat pic..hows it shoot?


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Neat pic..hows it shoot?


Thanks!

It actually shoots really........_.smooth_. I found it to have very little recoil and a good point of aim at a 6°Clock hold at 10-12 yrds.

This is my 1st target:










and the reason WHY I went ahead and bought it.:smt023 Although I can't explain just where the 15th round went??

The trigger is a BEAST at full DA, but the SA quite light. I plan to use a snap-cap and work the trigger and see if that helps.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had the same weapon about a year ago. Smith really has stepped up their quality in their semi autos over the last 5-6 years. The only reason I got rid of the one I had was I was starting to get way too many 9mm I thought and went to unload a few. I kept a 226 Sig and a 1911 Springer as the only two 9mms in my collection. I don't regret keeping either but that 5906 was a good shooting 9mm. And the money bought me a nice 229 Sig in 40.:smt033

Those are pretty good pistols. They handle real well in a double tap/rapid fire situation. Smith is overlooked sometimes being they are pretty pricey an the auto history really doesn't reflect a reason for the cost (my opinion anyway) but the 2nd gen got better and the 3rd are really nice. I still think they are a little too expensive but I don't know many that regret getting one of the newer semi autos.

That one looks to be in excellent shape. 300 rounds it's not even past new yet by any scale. The more you use it I'm sure you will get even better with it. Though your first target is a pretty darn good one from where I'm standing. Mine had great range. I used it at upwards of 50 yards and wouldn't have much trouble getting on target. The weight and balance is really nice on those. Looks like you found a keeper. I hope you get a long time of great shooting from her. :smt023


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

that is an extremely nice pistol


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations - I have one of those too and it is a real good gun ... I think you're gonna like it.

Oh and good shooting 

:smt1099


----------

